# Butt callus?



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

I've had my MTB out on the road a lot. Having a kid in a burley will do that to a guy... I've gone through LOTS of saddles. My newest is a Brooks B17N. It's about a week old. I've got almost 150 miles on it. The first day was awful. Now... I'm noticing what feels like a callus at my sit bones. Is this normal and I just didn't notice before? I know that our butts "harden up" from riding... but this is ridiculous. What's up?


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

*too funny...*

but oh-so-true!

Your comments remind me of when I first started hard-core cycling around 1985-86...My buddy Frank was a bike wrench and a self proclaimed "bike dick". Frank urged me to start riding with him and I ended up getting a cherry Miyata 712 (still have it)... At the time, not being used to road riding, I complained of a sore tush... Frank's advice, "don't worry...keep riding...you gotta develop a callous..."

indeed...


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

Rthur2sheds said:


> but oh-so-true!
> 
> Your comments remind me of when I first started hard-core cycling around 1985-86...My buddy Frank was a bike wrench and a self proclaimed "bike dick". Frank urged me to start riding with him and I ended up getting a cherry Miyata 712 (still have it)... At the time, not being used to road riding, I complained of a sore tush... Frank's advice, "don't worry...keep riding...you gotta develop a callous..."
> 
> indeed...


The thing that made me wonder "WTF?!" is that I only noticed this after the sore-ass after my first ride with the Brooks. Before that, I'd been putting down 150-200 miles a week on the bike. I never thought to check my rear for a callous or anything like that. Now, my poor butt's recovering from a few longer rides on the brand new saddle. I didn't know if I was some sort of a freak, if this was the new saddle putting me through initiation, or if I just hadn't noticed that I'd become a hardass. *chuckle*

Thanks.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Set-up seems to be critical with Brooks*

This doesn't directly address your callus problem, but I have Brookses on four bikes (three B-17s and a Pro, accumulated over the years mostly as gifts), and I've found that set-up really makes a difference, at least for me. As little as a couple of millimeters of tilt changes the feel of the saddle. You might fool with that a little.


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

Cory said:


> This doesn't directly address your callus problem, but I have Brookses on four bikes (three B-17s and a Pro, accumulated over the years mostly as gifts), and I've found that set-up really makes a difference, at least for me. As little as a couple of millimeters of tilt changes the feel of the saddle. You might fool with that a little.


Actually, i've been pretty happy with the Brooks so far. Found a nice comfy spot for it. I've done lots of adjusting. It's quite comfortable... except for the bruised sitbones I've got right now. I'm attributing that to sitting on a hard saddle that I wasn't used to.... slightly different position from the old saddle I was using. We all know that som small variation in saddles can cause that "butt break-in" to happen all over again.


----------

